

50 great examples of infographics - fnazeeri
http://blogof.francescomugnai.com/2009/04/50-great-examples-of-infographics/

======
_delirium
These actually seem mainly like _bad_ examples of infographics to me. I would
concede that many are quite attractive ways of presenting the data, but I
could only see liking them as an aesthetically pretty way of showcasing data I
already know about. For those where I didn't have any idea what the data was,
trying to actually _read_ these infographics---you know, getting the info out
of them, supposedly their purpose---is a real pain in the ass, much worse than
traditional, simpler visualizations.

This one, for example, might be fine as art, something to put on a poster for
Bob Dylan fans to buy, but it sure is infuriating to try to derive information
from: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergio28/2482933134/>

------
Groxx
These are _pretty_ examples. They're primarily focused on design-heavy
infographics, but eye-catching is an extremely important quality of good
infographics, as it gets people looking closer than they would otherwise. Not
all in English, but that's not necessarily a bad thing, and helps in showing a
wide variety.

------
DrJokepu
My favourite one in this category is the TV commercial of French nuclear power
industry conglomerate Areva (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Areva>):

English version: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgZsamFWyBI>

French version: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3B__ovj2jU>

------
m0tive
Personally, I prefer the simpler graphics like those of Michael Paukner
(<http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelpaukner/>) or David McCandless
(<http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/>).

------
designtofly
They are great, but only if the definition of great does not include being
_effective_.

